# Backup Help



## brandon2x (Aug 5, 2011)

I recently installed the purity rom over stock rooted... can I revert to my backup of stock rooted or is there an issue going back from the 5.7.893 to stock???


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

brandon2x said:


> I recently installed the purity rom over stock rooted... can I revert to my backup of stock rooted or is there an issue going back from the 5.7.893 to stock???


Shouldn't be a problem. I'm assuming that you never flashed any of the leaked OTAs, so you'd actually be putting it back to pretty much stock. Even if you have flashed a leak, all you are really restoring is the /system, /data and /cache. The .866 /system will run on the updated kernel and radio. It's been proven many times. Probably more info than you were looking for, but I'm in "type happy" mood.


----------



## brandon2x (Aug 5, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> Shouldn't be a problem. I'm assuming that you never flashed any of the leaked OTAs, so you'd actually be putting it back to pretty much stock. Even if you have flashed a leak, all you are really restoring is the /system, /data and /cache. The .866 /system will run on the updated kernel and radio. It's been proven many times. Probably more info than you were looking for, but I'm in "type happy" mood.


Thank alot. I like long answers that explain in detail...


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

brandon2x said:


> Thank alot. I like long answers that explain in detail...


Gator is helpful like that ALL the time from what I've seen. Hats off to you good sir.


----------

